# 10/22 Takedown Model



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

http://www.ruger.com/products/ruger1022Takedown/models.html

Sounds kind of interesting, might be a good "just in case" rifle to stow in my truck or emergency bag. I often thought about getting a Marlin Papoose or Henry AR-7, but neither one really floated my boat. The Browning SA-22 is nice, but too pretty and pricey for a beater gun. Can't have too many 10/22s, right?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

> The Browning SA-22 is nice, but too pretty and pricey for a beater gun.


The browning design is one of the best .22 designs ever. I love mine! Price is an issue but most people dont know Norinco copied the SA-22 and made a fantastic copie. I own both and the Norinco is just as accurate and reliable as the Browning. Fit and finish isnt up to par of course, but we are talking "beater" guns here.

The Norinco got caught up in the assault weapons import ban so they are getting harder to find. I bought my last one in a pawn shop for $80 and its now my wifes gun. They can still be found here and there for a deal if you keep your eyes open. Ironically you can buy them brand new in Canada.

The takedown option is mighty handy at times, and with the bottom eject, both rightys and lefties are right at home shooting it.

-DallanC


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

I was not aware Norinco has a copy of the SA-22, something I'll have to keep an eye out for locally. Ironically, I will be heading to Canada in the fall. Too bad I wouldn't be able to bring it back across the border.


----------



## Frisco Pete (Sep 22, 2007)

The 10/22 with its huge aftermarket support and generally good performance would still be my first pick.. 
However I think that if it had a Butler Creek folding stock that would be a lot better.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Im actually surprised it took this long for them to make one of these. The weight is a tad more than i'd hope for, but a step in the right direction


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

This link seems to show it better; I may just have to get a 3rd 10/22.
Davidsons


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

I cant click the link here at work,, Do they have a ballpark price yet?


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

I'm with Frisco Pete on this one. I'll take a standard 10/22 and put a Butler Creek folding stock on it. In fact, I've done that twice. With a folder, the firearm is in firing condition and the barrel and camber are more protected.

If there is anything about Ruger that ain't worth keeping, it's their synthetic stocks.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Gee LeDouche said:


> I cant click the link here at work,, Do they have a ballpark price yet?


$292 from davidsons


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Impact has some good pictures and a video posted for those that are interested

http://www.impactguns.com/ruger-1022-takedown-rifle-stainless-black-stock-11100-736676111008.aspx


----------



## Frisco Pete (Sep 22, 2007)

I found a review on this rifle here:
http://www.gunsamerica.com/blog/ruger-1022-td-takedown-model-new-gun-review/

The review was really positive - basically the rifle just needs a trigger parts replacement job like all 10/22s do - to make it better.

Now if Butler Creek would make a folding stock specifically for that model 8)


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I'd like to see Tactical Solutions make a lightweight sporter barrel for the 10/22. That would make this a really lightweight little rifle to pack around


----------



## Frisco Pete (Sep 22, 2007)

Davidson's is out of them...

I think we will soon see some good aftermarket stuff for this new version. It begs for it!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

some fire sights would be nice too....


----------



## cowmilker (Dec 17, 2008)

Gotta grow out my beard so I can do some pigtails like that guy, I bet I would have to fight the women off with a stick.

Nice weapon though. I'll be saving my nickles and dimes.


----------



## freedomcell (Nov 8, 2010)

Picked one of these up the other day. Loving it so far. The bag it comes with is higher quality than I was expecting. Also picked up 2 of the new ruger brand 25 round mags which are pretty sweet as well. Much better than the Butler Creek and others that I have tried. you can also take them apart for cleaning.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

freedomcell said:


> Picked one of these up the other day. Loving it so far. The bag it comes with is higher quality than I was expecting. Also picked up 2 of the new ruger brand 25 round mags which are pretty sweet as well. Much better than the Butler Creek and others that I have tried. you can also take them apart for cleaning.


Im looking forward to a full report! Glad to hear the bag is high quality


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

I've had mine for over a week now. Haven't had it out to the range yet, but I expect it will shoot just as good as the other 10/22s I own. The bag actually is quite nice. There is room for the two halves of the gun and a scope inside, plus a little extra perhaps. The outside of the bag has two good sized pockets on the front side. One pocket has two sleeves sewn in that each fit a 25 round mag perfectly. The outside of this pocket also has four rows of MOLLE, in case you want to add your own accessories. The only small gripe I have about the bag (and I'm probably really nitpicking here) is that it has four rings sewn on the back to attach straps and make it a backpack, yet it only comes with one strap. There is also a fifth ring sewn to the front, so you could connect the strap to that one and then to the opposite side to carry it duffel style. 

The takedown design is pretty neat actually, and no tools are needed whatsoever. Everything about the gun is what you would expect out of a stock Ruger. It's kind of a plain jane workhorse, but it's a 10/22 and there are aftermarket parts and accessories galore if you feel so inclined to change anything. For what I want out of the rifle, it is fine as is.


----------



## Frisco Pete (Sep 22, 2007)

I had a chance to handle and examine on of these and take some pictures of it. I was very impressed with the innovative and solid take-down system. And the rest of works, feeds, and handles like a regular 10/22 - which is good.
While some have felt that the barrel and stock could be shorter - which they could be. However it is very obvious that Ruger thought things out. The stock and barrel are about the same length and fit in the specific length factory bag. Either part being shorter would give no advantage to the _package_ (that includes the bag).

Speaking of the bag, that part is excellent. And other than the Ruger emblem, it really doesn't scream "rifle".

I hoped the forum tech allows the full picture (auto-sizing)... but evidently, after review, you will have to scroll left-to-right at the bottom.














































Bag exterior









Bag interior with receiver section stowed in one side and the barrel section in the other.









Bag open with sections lying on top of the compartments


----------

